# Taking a firend out for coffee/lunch in newcastle upon tyne



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I am looking for recommendations for a good place in an around the Newcastle upon Tyne area to take a friend who is into good coffee as much as I am

Much appreciated

Rich


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be honest, there are good places, but nowhere that will truely knock your socks off. Obviously I'm gonna say Coolaboola, but we're closed till the 5th, and I assume you want to sit down. You have a few choices.

First there's Olive And Bean. Just opposite where the Green Market used to be it's a lovely deli with fantastic food and good coffee. They use the Union Organic Natural Spirit blend, which is a mellow coffee, but with a nice body to it. Can be hit or miss sometimes, as they're a deli, not a coffee shop, but when they get it right they really get it right. Their menu is also a straight rip of Coolaboola's (we gave them a copy of ours lol)

Second, there's Central Bean. Again, sometimes hit or miss depending on who you get, but mainly hit. On Gallowgate Road, opposite the Fluid Bar, up the road from Sainsburys. User their own blend which has a blackcurrent/oaky flavour which can come across as liquorice. Nice milk, and the only place in town to serve latte art to the best of my knowledge. Fantastic menu and a lovely place to sit. Great food.

Then there's Cafe Nero. I've been told they're good (the one down next to The Gate), and I had a Ristretto there which was gorgeous. Only had the one coffee, and even Costa can usually do a good ristretto, so try them at your own risk.

Esquires are good, but if you go when it's busy the quality of the coffee goes down dramatically. They have the Esquires national champ there, and she's damn good, but Esquires practices sometimes hold them back. My advice is to ask for your drink at a drinkable temperature, otherwise you'll risk being served milk on the edge of being burned. Food isn't as good, but is perfectly passable. Esquires is in Eldon Square down the road from John Lewis, and before you get to Topshop.

Apart from that I'm not entirely sure. Intermezzo is very hit or miss, but serve some lovely alcoholic coffees. Very expensive. They're next to the Tyneside Cinema just down from the bottom of Nothumberland Street.

If you really fancy a good coffee, go to Blaydon, to Pumphry's. Stuart Lee Archer works there, and you'll get a lovely espresso. But it is a bit out of the way.

Anyway, hope I've been some help. If you've got any more questions about the different cafes, feel free to give me a bell.

Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I know stu and have visited pumphreys a few times, but out of your list I think Central bean may be the one for me I am a huge huge fan of blackcurrant notes in my coffee. I know the fluid bar so it shouldn't be hard to find!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

lol. Well, like I say, with the oak it's more of a liquorice note than blackcurrent, but in an espresso or drip you should be able to get the fruit through. Again, hit or miss, but if you tell them you're not happy with the drink, let them know. The guy who runs it wants good coffee to go out, so he should remake your drink, no problems.


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear about Central Bean







and about their latte art. It's run by a guy called Indi who would love to hear your feedback.


----------

